# Banner Script



## D4rk1 (19. Mrz 2004)

Hallo leute




Ich brauche einen Normalen Banner script 

zufall bannet usw.


brauche einen Normalen Script  kennt einer von euch wat??#


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Slava (19. Mrz 2004)

ich glaube du brauchst ein JavaScript forum


----------



## Beni (19. Mrz 2004)

oder google

Dann findest du massenhaft Ware, nur ein Beispiel hier


----------



## Calamitous (23. Mrz 2004)

oder um die leute hier zu behalten darf man sich auch erlauben auf das JavaScript - Teil - Forum hier zu verweisen 
siehe JavaScript für verirrte....


----------

